# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Masks: Relics of Mizabuko OOC

## Inspector Valin

Okay, let's get this thing started! A recap of our little group. Will tidy up later.

Razade, Saito Ren, Delinquent
Commissar: Red Robin, Beacon
Mr E: Reverie, Nova
Raziere: Glamera, Transformed
Yaiba, Ace
Quagmire: Bravo, Soldier

Repost sheets below! Y'all are gonna need some IC colours, you have relationship questions to answer, and then there's 'When We First Came Together'. I've been debating about how best to handle that. As things stand, I'm going to leave the questions as they stand but with a bit of a twist - *you all first came together at school, in a fairly mundane manner.* You don't have to construct one key day that makes you all know each other, but these are events that happened at school that brought you together. Somehow, in the course of you meeting each other, X, Y and Z happened, but it didn't have to happen all at once or exactly how you'd think it would.

And one key, overriding question for the lot of you. *Are you a super hero team?* Notably, I do _not_ require a unified answer on this point.  :Small Wink:  You're friends and have each others backs, but I would like to know if you think of your fellow weird kids as a 'team' or more of just... friends, the people you know, that kinda thing.

As a note for Quagmire specifically, Orlando is a legit member of the GDF and rides shotgun on _some_ extermination runs. He's got an ID card, and even holds rank as a Second Lieutenant. But day to day, he's going to the same school as everyone else. He's still a kid, the island's his home and if he wants to go further with the organization he'll need a well rounded education.

Let's see how this goes! I... need to go and fall asleep now. IC ASAP.

----------


## Razade

*Character Sheet*

If you'd rather not have to deal with Google Drive.

*Spoiler: Saito Ren*
Show



*Name:* Saito Ren
*Playbook:* The Delinquent

*Danger:* +1
*Freak:* 0
*Savior:*-1
*Superior:*+2
*Mundane:* +1

*Abilities:* Your powers are messy, deceiving, or frustrating. Choose two.

*Psychic Weaponry:* Can create flocks of bird shaped energy missiles and direct them with his mind. These birds typically take the shape of cardinals, bright red streaks when moving. They can otherwise behave like any regular bird, waiting in place to detonate or otherwise following basic commands as long as Ren is concentrating. 

*Power Negation*: In a literal sense, Ren can stop or slow things with his mind depending on distance and line of sight. Anything too fast for him to see cannot be stopped but his targets dont need to be physical.

*Conditions*
❑ *Afraid* (-2 to directly engage)
❑ *Angry* (-2 to comfort or support or pierce the mask)
❑ *Guilty* (-2 to provoke someone or assess the situation)
❑ *Insecure* (-2 to defend someone or reject what others say)
❑ *Hopeless* (-2 to unleash your powers)

*Backstory*

*How did you get your powers?* I was born with them as far as anyone can tell. They didnt kick in until puberty and thats when trouble started. I think it scared them, my parents, at first. Its been a while since weve had people with big scary powers in the news and when it started I wasnt great at controlling them. The rift started to form pretty much immediately after that. I wanted to use them, they got more concerned for me and my sister. For themselves too. Really just grew toxic and eventually I was told to leave and by that point I was pretty much happy to go." 

*What do you do for fun?* Play music when I get a chance, video games when Im not working or doing the cape thing. This town isnt built around kids, ya know? Not much of a night life. Sometimes you have to make it yourself, go out and set some fireworks off, maybe bust up a couple trash cans or steal a street sign or two. Gotta make fun where you can since there sure isnt going on for you to jump into. But I dont know, ya know? Im a pretty normal dude all things considered. I hang out with the few friends Ive still got, maybe get a little drunk if we can score a drink or two. Not much else to say really.

*Who, outside the team, thinks better of you than you do?* Probably my boss at the coffee shop I work at and live over. Got the job as a summer thing, cleaning dishes and now Im at the front of the house. She gives me a good deal on rent, seems to understand the whole thing going on with my folks and keeps someone on site when shes home. Her names Jasmine. Dont think shes got powers, dont think she really worries that I do. Think shes just trying to help a kid that was, up until she lent a hand, more or less homeless. 

*Why do you try to be a hero?* Because its exciting! Look around you, you can see the rot overtaking this city. If this were a bigger city, with more going on, maybe I wouldnt stand outor maybe thered be more things to distract me but here? Theres nothing and I figure if it cost me a nice warm house I might as well use these powers for something. Maybe one day Ill finally save enough to ship out, go to college, maybe go pro-hero. Who knows. For now, its one more thing to distract from the stale air of this awful place. 

*Why do you care about the team?* Well obviously sis is on the team so thats a big plus. We dont really get much time to see each other outside of this whole capes and crusaders thing. The restwhen you live on your own, any kind of helpline is a good one and theyre interesting. Anything to change up this graveyard town.

*Moves*

*Are you watching closely?:* When you mislead, distract, or trick someone, roll + Superior. On a hit, they are fooled, at least for a moment. On a 10+, choose 3. On a 7-9, choose 2.
- You get an opportunity.
- You expose a weakness or flaw.
- You confuse them for some time.
- You avoid further entanglement.


On a miss, you're hopelessly embroiled in it and under pressure; mark a condition.

*I don't give a damn what you think!:* Whenever you reject others' influence, add +2 to your roll.

*Criminal mind:* When you assess the situation, you can always ask one of the following questions, even on a miss:
- what here is useful or valuable to me?
- how could I best infuriate or provoke _______?
- whats the best way in/way past?


*When Our Team First Came Together*

We totally broke some major rules to win the fight. What rules did we break? Whose rules were they?

*Relationships*

You keep trying to impress *Bravo* with your antics.

You and *Red Robin* pulled an awesome (if illegal) stunt together.

*Influence*

Red Robin, Yaiba, Bravo

*Team Moves*

When you share a triumphant celebration with someone, ask them if they think youre cool. If they say yes, give them Influence and take Influence over them. If they say no, mark a condition or spurn them immediately. If theyre a teammate, then either way, add a Team to the pool. 

When you share a vulnerability or weakness with someone, give them Influence over you, and ask them who theyd like you to be. Mark potential if you show them that person. If theyre a teammate, add a Team to the pool no matter what.

*Moment of Truth*

They say the best laid plans often go awry. You know that better than most, constantly reassessing your tactics and updating them to better serve your team. Youre not perfect though, the clutter of combat and the fog of war are constant impediments to seeing your team safely through to the end of the mission. Thats not one of these times though. The way forward is clear and the objective is within sight. Direct the team with certainty and accomplish your goal without complications. But once youve won the day, you will have a new variable to account for in your plans. People have seen what youre really capable of and while some might want to use your talents, others will simply want to remove you from the game altogether. 
*
Advancement*
When you fill your potential track, you advance. Choose from the list below.

❑ Take another move from your playbook 
❑ Take another move from your playbook
❑ Take a move from another playbook 
❑ Take a move from another playbook 
❑ Someone permanently loses Influence over you; add +1 to a Label
❑ Rearrange your Labels as you choose, and add +1 to a Label  
❑ Unlock your Moment of Truth 
❑ Add +1 to any two Labels
__________________________________________________  ________________________
When youve taken five advances from the top list, you can take advances from the list below.
❑ Unlock your Moment of Truth after its been used once
❑ Choose another Playbook
❑ Take an adult move
❑ Take an adult move
❑ Lock a Label, and add +1 to a Label of your choice
❑ Retire from the life or become a paragon of the city

----------


## Lord Raziere

Her speech is hot Pink like this.

*Spoiler: Glamera Sheet*
Show


Name: Esme Tsuganagi
Hero Name: Glamera 
Playbook: The Transformed
Gender: Female
Looks:
-woman
-White
-human eyes
- alien and plated flesh
-no costume

Appearance:


She has dark blue skin, pink eyes, pink hair, and pink lipstick on her lips, has shark like teeth, curved purple horns coming out of the sides of her hair, she wears a black turtle shell with light purple lining, crystal spikes of magenta, pink and purple on the back, a magenta gem on the front of the neckline of the turtleshell, black shoulderpads with purple and pink crystals growing out of them, with similar black shell bracers and shelled feet with crystals growing out of them, and a blue lizard tail trailing behind her. Her body is muscular and her arms and hands are very long and gorilla-like, larger than any human beings. She wishes she could wear proper clothes, but her organic shell take care of both protection and modesty. 

Abilities:
-Inhuman Might
-Impenetrable Armor

Labels:
Danger: +1
Freak: +3
Savior: 0
Superior:-1 
Mundane: 0

Potential:
[] [] [] [] [] 

Conditions:
Afraid (-2 to directly engage a threat)
Angry (-2 to comfort or support or pierce the mask)
Guilty (-2 to provoke someone or assess the situation)
Hopeless (-2 to unleash your powers)
Insecure (-2 to defend someone or reject others influence)

Moment of Truth: 
Its so easy to forget that youre not your body, and youre not the voice in your headyoure both.
Be the monster, and save them anyway. Smash down walls, and speak softly. Because when you
embrace it, you can do anything. Of course, putting on a display like this is sure to rile up those
who see only the monster when they look at you

Transformed Moves:
-Not human enough: When you directly engage a
threat in a terrifying fashion, mark a condition to
choose an additional option, even on a miss.

-Unstoppable: When you smash your way through
scenery to get to or away from something, roll
+ Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you,
and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose
one: mark a condition, leave something behind,
or take something with you. On a miss, you
smash through, but leave devastation in your
wake or wind up somewhere worse, GMs choice.

-Be the monster: When you frighten, intimidate,
or cow others with your monstrous form, roll
+ Freak. On a hit, they are thrown off and make
themselves vulnerable to you, or they flee. On a
10+, choose one. On a 7-9, choose two.
- you frighten others you had not intended to
scare
- you hurt someone or break something you
shouldnt have
- you feel like more of a monster afterward;
mark a condition (GMs choice)
On a miss, they react with violence, hatred, and
paranoia, and you suffer the brunt of it.

Team Moves: 
When you share a triumphant celebration with someone, clear one condition if they treat you like
a perfectly normal person and mark potential if they praise your power or abilities.
When you share a vulnerability or weakness with someone, ask them if they think youre losing
or gaining humanity. If they say losing, mark a condition and mark potential. If they say gaining,
clear a condition and shift Mundane up and any other Label down.

Influence: 
You try not to care what other people think, even if you cant shut everyone out. Give Influence to
one teammate.

Relationships 
Pip comforted you when you were at your lowest.
___________________ knew you before you changed.

When our team first came together... 
We drew attention and ire from plenty during the fight. One important person in particular now
hates and fears us. Who is it?
A hero, someone in the GDF who has fought many Kaiju in his day and sees Glamera as a sleeper Khal weapon.

Advancement:
When you fill your potential track, you advance. Choose from the list below.
[] Take another move from your playbook
[] Take another move from your playbook
[]Take a move from another playbook
[] Take a doom, doomtrack, and doomsigns from
the Doomed playbook
[] Someone permanently loses Influence over you;
add +1 to a Label
[] Rearrange your Labels as you choose, and add
+1 to a Label
[] Unlock your Moment of Truth
[] Mutate further and reveal another two new
abilities (chosen from any playbook)

When youve taken five advances from the top list, you can take advances from the list below.
[] Unlock your Moment of Truth after youve used it
once
[] Change playbooks
[] Take an adult move
[] Take an adult move
[] Lock a Label, and add +1 to a Label of your
choice
[] Retire from the life or become a paragon of the
city

Backstory:
-grew up on Mizabuko
-Transgender girl, but circumstances made her desperate to get a real female body somehow
-intentionally activated some old Khal weapon to do get her transformation, doesn't regret because it worked
-but many people see her as a freak for intentionally transforming herself like that and being okay with it, while the GDF sees her as a potential threat for the stunt she pulled

Who were you before?
Answer: I was Eric Tsuganagi a normal student in a male body, but I no longer go by that name, didn't like that body. Ugh.

When did you change? What caused it?
Answer: Ever had a day, where every single thing that could go wrong did, a time where you felt a vice closing in on you from sides trying to crush you and you just felt you had to some wild, extreme to get yourself out of it? Well that was the day I chose to change herself using an old broken leftover Khal weapon meant to turn people into mini kaiju soldiers to fight Earth, and I became a miniature kind ahumanoid version of Zamera, a blue turtle with a black shell and purple and pink crystal spikes on the shell a kaiju that once attacked Earth? Look I know you think I'm crazy, but transition is expensive okay!? And...well...my parents weren't supportive and dad got laid from his job recently due to his business leaving Mizabuko and him not wanting to leave, and they wanted me to focus on dedicating all my time to studying to get into a big college and getting a job so I could move to the big city which was...stressful, since I didn't want that, and they saw my coming out as trans as trying to excuse my poor grades, and...well...there was a lot going on and it just all...culminated into me making a plan to change myself, I did it...and got lucky.

Who, outside of the team, is helping you understand your new body?
A local psychologist for people who have undergone super-power based transformations. 

Why dont you just try to hide yourself away?
Answer: I don't regret my transformation, it was worth it to change myself so I can be female, the increased strength and durability are bonuses! Its a shame people don't like my new body and being part alien turtle has its downsides like being bigger and have to be more careful with my movements, but its better than living a lie in my previous one. and if I can help with my new powers, why not? Even if....people don't like me...

Why do you care about the team?
Answer: (Mostly TBD), but probably because they're heroes in training like me y'know? they know what its like to be weird. 


*Spoiler: Thoughts*
Show


Red Robin: "Your a good sister, I know something about making a decision your parents don't agree with-your looking at it."

Reverie: "Yeah sure she could potentially change me back, but nah, I'm good. I got lucky at the transformation lottery once, best not press my luck."

Ren: "I know right? Yet somehow, people judge anyways. Also I can't help but laugh when the people looking at me weirdly get pranked."

Yaiba: "Anyone who divides people up like that Overload guy is bad news- I know my history, anyone on the out group suffers and I'm as 'out' as they get. Be watchful of him."

Bravo: "The real difference me and him? I chose this transformation and everyone hates and fears me for it. He got his by accident and now everyone respects him. There is no fairness in this world. But at least he see me as a person and not a threat like the rest of the GDF."

----------


## Quagmire

*Spoiler: BRAVO*
Show


The Soldier
Callsign: Bravo
Real Name: Orlando Diaz
Look: man, latino, surprising body (the surprise is that most of it is robotic), comfortable clothing, military uniform

*Spoiler: ABILITIES*
Show

augmented/mechanical limbs, energy blasts

The Cybernetic Limb and Aetheric Weapon System (C.L.A.W.S) is a piece of experimental Global Defense Force technology built during the war, to help injured fighters get back in the action as strong as they were or better. It replaces injured body parts with bulky metallic versions. These new limbs power themselves by tapping into aetheric fields, and can use this power to create blasts of energy. These attacks can range from a pointed finger creating a small beam, to an entire arm transforming into a laser cannon that takes an absurdly long time to charge up but unleashes a devastating attack. 


*Spoiler: STATUS*
Show

*Labels:* 
Danger -1
Freak +1
Savior +2
Superior +1
Mundane 0
Soldier +2

*Conditions:
*
*Influence:*
over:
under: all adults, GDF, two teammates



*Spoiler: MOVES*
Show


*Before we get started:* When you have time to closely observe your opposition before a fight, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During the fight, you can spend your hold to name a character you observed and...:
● ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky.
● ...cross a distance between them and you.
● ...stun them, close up or from a distance.
● ...ignore all harm from one of their attacks.
● ...escape any bindings or impediments they attempt to place on you.

No, you move: When you demand that an NPC live up to a higher moral code, roll + Savior. On a hit, they have to meet your standard or mark a Condition. On a 10+, take Influence over them as well. On a miss, they reveal that the conflict in question is more complicated than it seems; give them Influence over you.



*Spoiler: A HIGHER CALLING*
Show


You work for a metahuman law enforcement agency (GLOBAL DEFENSE FORCE) that keeps the world safe from all manner of superhuman, supernatural, and extraterrestrial threats. You volunteered to work with a team of young superheroes as part of a new GDF program designed to keep the city safe. You have an additional Label: Soldier
Soldier functions like any other Label. Characters with Influence over you can shift it, and you mark a condition if it would ever shift above +3 or below -2. You can only cancel the influence the GDF. holds over you with the appropriate advancement. You cannot lock Soldier with a Moment of Truth. When youre acting on orders and relying on your training, give the GDF influence to use Soldier instead of any other Label when you make a basic or playbook move. When you invoke your authority over civilians, Mizabuko City personnel, or GDF staff, roll + Soldier. On a hit, your words carry weight. On a 7-9, someone will push back against your instructions or orders...sooner rather than later. On a miss, your attempts to control the situation create an opportunity for your enemies within the GDF. to act against you. When you ask the GDF for additional resources, equipment, or information during a mission, roll + Soldier. On a hit, theyll resupply you as best they can. On a 10+, the resources are highly classified or experimental; take +1 ongoing to deploying them throughout the mission. On a miss, the GDF. sends what they think you need, regardless of what you actually requested.



*Spoiler: RELATIONSHIPS & BACKSTORY*
Show


Relationships:
____________________ is crucial to the long-term success of the GDF I must protect them. 
_____________________ isnt always thrilled with the way the GDF handles things. Ive come to value their critiques, even if I dont agree with them.

Backstory:
* What tragedy or disaster led to you gaining your abilities?* I barely remember the accident just that one day my family was driving back from the beach, and the next thing I know they were gone and I was in the hospital and barely alive. I only survived the injuries because someone had given the hospital some old cybernetic weapons technology that they used to save my life. I dont know who it was that did it or what their motive was, they kept their identity was kept secret because that old GDF tech probably came from the black market. But I owe my life to this stranger, the doctors at the hospital who went along with this plan, and the technology that rebuilt my body. Im still not completely used to being more robot than organic or whatever, and I lost basically everything, but at the end of the day Im thankful to be alive. 
* What inspired you to officially join the GDF?* It gave me a chance to be part of something. Even if all I did was training exercises or helping clear monster nests, I wasnt alone. I had a cause to fight for and people fighting beside me. After losing my family, that was something I needed. They were also the best people to help me deal with being half-robot now, since they built the technology and know how to maintain it.
* What does the GDF do for the world that no one else can?* Its like the posters say, united to protect the world! The first time the planet came under threat people set aside their personal interests and their countries to join together and defend the world. I know that if the Khal come back or another threat shows up, the GDF will be the first on the frontline. Even with out all the funding and public support, that core idea is still there: joining together to make sure _everyone_ is protected.
* Who, outside of the GDF and the team, connects you to the civilian world?* Recently Ive gotten in touch with my aunt Natalia. Well, not exactly an aunt, its more of a second something something times removed sort of distant relative. But when she introduced herself and said she had found out we were distantly related, I was just happy to have any real family. Shes a really sweet lady too, her job is running the town library so whenever I visit I leave with a stack of books she thinks Ill like. 
* Why do you care about the team?* One of the most important things I learned in training was that you had to stick with your team, always have each others backs, and never leave anyone behind. We have fought together to protect Mizabuko, so as far as Im concerned this is my team now. It also helps that theyre actually my age so we can actually talk to each other. The GDF doesnt really get new recruits, so basically everyone there is older than me and kinda thinks of me as a kid. 






Color will be *this one*

----------


## Mr. E

*Spoiler: Reverie (Pip)*
Show

*Hero Name:* Reverie
*Real Name:* Philippa (Pip) Allen

*Look:*
WomanWhiteNormal skinCasual ClothingNo Costume 

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

Pip has one of those faces that adults call 'striking' because 'your nose is really big' isn't considered polite. When she's not on heroic business, Pip wears hex-rimmed glasses and a selection of outfits that suggests she gets her fashion advice from tumblr or #booktok (seriously, don't ask her about cottagecore). While she doesn't officially have a costume, using her powers tends to cause increasingly unsubtle changes to whatever outfit she is currently wearing. Floral dresses become flowing robes, cardigans become 'cool' leather jackets and backpacks tend to disappear so they don't cramp the look. The exact outfit depends on her mood, but you can guarantee it'll be _dramatic_. 


*Abilities:* Cosmic Energies
*Spoiler: Power Description*
Show

For most people the difference between dreams and waking life is fairly clear. Unfortunately for her Pip is not one of those people. In fact, if Pip believes something is true, it tends to become true. Practically Pip's powers revolve around visualizing objects and powers from classic fiction or directly from her imagination. Manifestations tend to follow dream logic, but typical effects include flight, creating objects she has seen before from memory and manipulating environments. Unfortunately such powers are vulnerable to hijacking, as any idea that can develop a sufficiently strong hold on Pip's mind will become real, whether she likes it or not.



*Labels:*
Danger: +1Freak: +2Savior: +1Superior: +0Mundane: -1

*Potential:*
[] [] [] [] []

*Conditions:*
Afraid (-2 to directly engage a threat)Angry (-2 to comfort or support or pierce the mask)Guilty (-2 to provoke someone or assess the situation)Hopeless (-2 to unleash your powers)Insecure (-2 to defend someone or reject others influence)

*Moment of Truth:*
Your minds eye opens, and you can see the world around you like never before. You can control it, at will, with ease. Of course, warping reality tends to have ramifications down the line, but in your moment of godhood...how could you possibly be worried?

*Burn*
When you charge up your powers, roll + conditions you currently have marked. On a hit, hold 3 burn. On a 7-9, mark a condition. On a miss, hold 2 burn and mark three conditions. Spend your burn on your flares. You lose all burn at the end of the scene.
Current Flares:
_Constructs:_ Spend 1 burn to create any object with your powers, up to the size of a person. Spend an additional burn to animate it independently of yourself. The construct dissolves at the end of the scene.
_Moat:_ Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.
_Move:_ Spend 1 burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any barriers or restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place youve previously been.
_Overcharge:_ You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Team Moves:*
_When you share a triumphant celebration with someone_, ask them if there is any fear in their eyes when they look at you. If they say no, take +1 forward and mark potential. If they say yes, immediately shift your Danger up and Savior down.
_When you share a vulnerability or weakness with someone_, tell them how they could stop you, if it came down to it. Give them Influence over you and clear a condition.

*Influence*
*Violet*, *Ren* and *Glamera* have influence over Pip.

*Relationships*
You hang out all the time with *Ren* to blow off steam.
"Sooo, one of the ways that I know Ren is actually a super nice guy - even if he might not like me saying it - is that he's been showing me around the island sometimes. Like 'here's the Mizabuko the tourists don't see' you know? Sometimes we even do some training on the outskirts of town, although I think that Ren just likes watching me blow stuff up. I'm not really sure if that's wise, but my therapist says that letting it out in a controlled environment is good and he can always stop most things with his own powers..."

You once hurt *Violet* when you lost control of your powers.
"Uh, so don't tell Ren, but me and Violet had a little accident a couple of weeks after we first met. I was feeling kind of frazzled that day so I shouldn't have been trying anything but she's really hard to say no to - she's just so nice! But I was being careful so when she asked me to show off some of moves I was trying to stick something with something easy and just doing some spatial manipulations. Like that dream thing where you walk through a door and end up in the same room as before. It was going really well and Violet was super impressed and then I tried to change it back and I couldn't. At that point I might have panicked a little bit and maybe slightly demolished a wall or two. So if Violet had some bruises the following day they might have hypothetically have come from the wall incident, but I can't confirm that or Ren might get mad at me..." 

*When our team first came together...*
We destroyed our surroundings in the fight. Where was it? What did we destroy?

*Backstory*
*Spoiler: When did you first use your powers?*
Show

"Mum says I've always been able to do little things, but not anything like this. Like if I tried really hard I could change the colour of my shirt or something, but it was a fun thing, not a hero thing. But then a year ago things changed all of a sudden. Sometimes people expect a cool story that I, like, got these powers saving someone's life or something, but it's actually super dorky. So I was reading this book called _The Last Werewolf_ - it's the first in this amazing fantasy series and they're all so good - you should totally read them but, um, I'm supposed to be telling you about what happened aren't I? So I'd got super into it and was really imagining myself in the story when I heard Mom start screaming. 

It turned out I'd started to make the whole house medieval, so all the walls were turning to stone and the roof to thatch and stuff. Mum had looked away from the oven for a second and turned back to find it a Cauldron over an open fire, which had her freaked. Fortunately I managed to turn it back, but it was still pretty crazy. And then the following day I accidentally converted the car to a horse drawn carriage and Mom made me stop reading anything exciting..."


*Spoiler: Who was the first person you accidentally hurt with your powers?*
Show

"Well, um, I didn't actually hurt anyone. Or at least not that much anyway - there might have been a couple of broken legs or it'd actually be kinda funny. It all happened about six months ago, back when I was still living on the mainland.

The whole thing started because I really hate spiders. So when I saw a big one in the girl's bathroom at my school, I did that thing where you see something scary in the corner of your eye and you imagine it's worse than it actually is. The problem is, when I imagine something is bigger than it is it actually gets bigger and that makes it scarier so I imagined it was even bigger and then, well things just spiraled from there.

I'm actually a bit fuzzy on the details because I spent most of it hiding in the bathroom, but they had to evacuate the school and call in some grown up heroes. It turns out that a truck sized wolf spider is actually quite difficult to deal with, especially while there's a horde of screaming teenagers cluttering up the place. 

That's why we moved out here. The school wasn't exactly keen to have me back after half their classrooms were leveled by my bad dreams and the city told my parents that it might be a good idea if we moved somewhere with 'less stimuli'. I think they really meant somewhere less populated in case I like, go nuclear or something - anyway, it's a really interesting town and Mom's boss said she could work remote so I think it's going to work out okay!"



*Spoiler: Who, outside the team, helps you control your powers?*
Show

"So I'm not the only hero on the island with, um, problems. Several of the older heroes who used to be part of the GDF still live here and they've often got PTSD and that sort of stuff from the war. The mayor's office is funding a community program to try and help people manage their issues, so Mom signed me up after we arrived. It's kinda weird because I'm their youngest client by like, thirty years, but the lady who runs the program is great! She's really helped me keep things under control, although Mom still has me banned from reading any more fantasy novels (which is _so_ totally unfair). She has really strange decor in her office though? She's got all these poster's from the cities the Khal's bombed during the war and this like iron circle thing - it's kinda weird to be honest."



*Spoiler: Why do you continue to use your powers?*
Show

"Well, it's not like I can just turn them off - I mean I did try once but it didn't work. So I guess I'm hoping that being a hero will help me manage them better. That way, we can avoid any more spider incidents and maybe I can even help some people along the way!"



*Spoiler: Why do you care about the team?*
Show

"So firstly they're super cool! I mean, all those powers and they're so in control and confident and like, put together. Sometimes I think I'm super lucky that they'll hang with me at all - I'm such a mess compared to them. 

Also, I can't really control my powers yet and if things go wrong I'd rather that there's people around who can deal with a giant spider or, y'know, worse..."




*Spoiler: Musical Vibes*
Show

Also here's some musical vibes I was listening to when I was writing Pip up, in case people like to get a feel for the character through music:
 Dodie, Would You Be So Kind: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SVr4cayxIU Taylor Swift, You're on your own now kid (I know, I know): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gbg6Z70J7E Dodie, tall kids: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB85Pd8dblg



*Spoiler: What do you think of the others?*
Show

"Oh, is this like a counsellor thing? I feel weird talking about them behind their backs, but if it'd be good for me to, like, process then I guess I could...

*Ren:* "I don't think he likes me? Like, he hasn't said anything but sometimes he gets this look you know? But I think that's because of his sister which I_ totally_ understand. I mean if I was him I wouldn't want me around either, so the fact that he's giving me a chance is really sweet of him. So he's super nice guy, although he's probably too cool to like, want to be called that."

*Violet:* "She's very fragile, I guess? I love hanging out with her but I'm worried that one day I'll lose control and really hurt her. So I'm never quite comfortable around her, which is very not-cool of me because she's so nice and then I'm all up in my own head. She seems like she could use a friend as well - I don't quite understand what's going on with her brother and parents but it seems really tough. I just wish I could be that person without also being, you know, scared..."

*Esme:* "Oh jeez - well, um, she seems really brave. I can't like, even imagine, being in a place where I'd push that button. I mean, what if things went wrong? Or, what if they are going to go wrong and we don't about it yet? But like, maybe I don't understand because I'm not empathizing properly? Does that make a bad person?"

*Ryouma:* "He seems very driven, which is cool but maybe not healthy? It's probably none of my business but it seems like he's got a lot on his plate with the lightning guy and could, like, use someone to talk to? I think he think's I'm a city slicker though - which is kinda funny really, I was like, _extremely_ not popular in high school back home - so I don't think I can be that person. Maybe he has more in common with Ren?"

*Orlando:* "I really admire him - the fact that he's bounced back from losing his family like that is so impressive! And now he's working for the GDF, which is crazy since they're like a real military and stuff. But I just can't help thinking that he sounds like a younger version of one of the veterans that use my clinic sometimes..."



Pip's text color will be forest green. I think Pip likes to think of the group as a team, but she's much too neurotic about rejection to express that opinion unless someone else does so first.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have two relationships to assign, so interested to hear people's thoughts. Currently I'm vibing with Pip having hurt Ren with her powers in the past because that's the max drama option and I'm always here for the drama. Keen for ideas about blowing off steam!

----------


## Comissar

Well, with green taken I guess I'll go with Dark Red

*Spoiler: Saito Violet - Red Robin*
Show


*Real Name:* Saito Violet

*Superhero Name:* Red Robin

*Playbook:*  Beacon

*Labels:*
*     Danger:* -1
*     Freak:* +0
*     Savior:* +2
*     Superior:* +0
*     Mundane:* +2

*Conditions:*
*     Afraid* 
*     Angry*
*     Guilty* 
*     Hopeless*
*     Insecure*

*Other Status:*

*Influence on:* 

*TBD*


*Influenced by:* 

*Yaiba*

*Reverie*

*Ren*

*Adults*

*Potential:* 
o o o o o

*Drives:*

Reject someone who tells you you shouldn't be here.

Get a new Hero Name

Tell someone your true feelings for them

Punch someone you probably shouldn't

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

Civilian Appearance (Saito Violet):


Superhero Appearance (Red Robin):




*Abilities*

Bow and Trick Arrows - "So, yeah, I'm a pretty good shot. I've been taking archery classes since I was eleven. I'm not, like, championship level good, but I hit way more often than I miss. Since Ren got his powers, I got super excited and started working on trick arrows so that I can go out and be a hero with him. I've got all sorts, net arrows, grapple arrows, tracker arrows... They take a while to make, but they're a lot of fun to use."

Acrobatics - "I don't mean to big myself up, but I'm pretty athletic. I was on the Cheer squad for a while, and I've always been pretty good in gym class too. Lots of moving about, lots of flexibility, gotta stay fit to stay in the game, y'know?"

*Moves*

*No Powers and Not Nearly Enough Training*

You're always picking up new gear to keep yourself in the game. Whenever you pick up a new piece of gear, you can write it in as a new ability if this line is empty.

___________________

The first time you use each piece of gear to directly engage a threat, unleash your powers, or defend someone, you can roll +Mundane instead of the normal Label.

*Pretty much a superhero*

When you bring up your superhero name to someone important (your call) for the first time, roll +Saviour. On a hit, they've heard of you; say which of your exploits they've heard about and which Label they think applies. On a 7-9, the GM will tell you something else they've heard, and pick a second label they assign to you. On a miss, they don't take you seriously, or mistrust you moving forward.


*Relationships*

*Reverie* is awesome, and you take every chance to hang out with them.

You've got to prove yourself to *Yaiba* before you feel like a real hero.


*Backstory questions*

How did you gain your skills?

"I mean, I kinda already said, right? Archery's been something I've been into since I was young, I even have my own bow and arrows from before I took up the caped crusader life. I've been practicing pretty consistently with them for quite a while now.

The Acrobatics stuff is newer, I liked the idea of finding something active to do with friends, so cheerleading was a pretty good option for me. It was a _little_ bit cliquey, but not nearly as bad as movies make it out to be."

When did you first put on your costume?

"Not that long ago to be honest. When Ren started showing his powers, he wanted to start using them. I thought it was pretty cool that he wanted to do so but Mum and Dad were dead set against it. It got to the point where they kicked him out, really sour relationship. Which, hey, that's not what you asked about.

I got wind of Ren going out and doing hero stuff, and I thought it'd be really cool if I joined in. So I whipped up my costume from some spare halloween supplies. Went out patrolling and it was _such a blast_, felt good to be watching out for folks and making sure they were safe. Honestly, though, my hero name needs some work. 'Red Robin' is meant to sound all Robin Hood-y, but that makes it sound like I'm stealing from people."

Who, outside the team, thinks you shouldn't be a superhero?

"My parents. Both of them. They think it's Ren's influence on me, they're sorta blaming him at the moment, but they don't want me 'copying' him. Saying things like 'it's even more dangerous for you, you've not got any powers to keep you safe' and 'wouldn't you rather focus on your Cheerleading? You used to _love_ that.'. They don't understand what it is I'm trying to do. They don't get that it's my decision to be doing it. 

Naomi, one of my friends from archery, she thinks I'm gonna get myself hurt, maybe even draw attention to my family from the people I fight against. I think she's just worried for me, I mean, I'm already using a bow so I can stay at a distance, _and_ Ren's already doing it too, so if anyone were to come after my family, they might be doing it even if I wasn't also heroing."

Why do you try to be a hero?

"Because it's awesome..? I mean, I get to save the day, help people, _and_ hang out with all the coolest people around. Seriously, hanging out with superpowered folk is so awesome, I feel fangirl-y just doing it. It's also a chance to spend time with Ren without having to find an excuse to see him. He can't really come by the family home these days without there being a huge argument, so I like to try and take advantage of that time seeing him."

Why do you care about the team?

"They're really good folks, we get to do good in the world, have fun doing it, and just hang out and relax when we're not. There's not much going on here, so it's nice to have something fun to do that's also just a general positive."


*Spoiler: What do you think of the others?*
Show



"Oh, is this confidential? Will they hear what I say? Just be honest? Alrighty!"

*Ren*

"I've literally known him since birth, what is there to say? I miss having him around the house, it's so much quieter without Ren here. Part of that's just because there's less arguing going on with him here, but when I'm just here alone it's way more lonely. I'd love to see him make up with Mum and Dad. I worry that I'm falling behind him sometimes, too. He's already got his own place, he's got his own powers, his own job."

*Reverie*

"Do you think she can give me powers? Maybe she can make it so I can fly? Or shoot fire? Oh! Or move things with my _mind_! Pip's awesome, her power's _really cool_ too. It's cool talking with her about what city life was like, it's cool seeing her powers in action, she's just really cool!"

*Glamera*

"It's a little scary to try and picture myself in the same mental headspace that pushed Esme to use an alien artifact like she did. Like, I'm glad she's at least ok with how she's ended up, but, geez... It could've gone really badly wrong."

*Yaiba*

"Yaiba carries himself with a lot of confidence, that's pretty admirable. I've also got a lot of respect for his goals, trying to get the island back to a better place for everyone isn't going to be easy, but it's something worth fighting for. I also appreciate him standing up against Overload, that guy's an ass. Puts himself up on a pedastel and thinks he's better than everyone else just because he's strong."

*Bravo*

"Those prosthetics look like they hurt to have added on. I'm not sure about being with the GDF..? I mean, I'm pretty sure they're just a resource sponge these days, the city could really be spending its money somewhere better. Then again, they did save Orlando's life, maybe he feels indebted and that's why he's with them. As for Orlando himself? He seems to be making lemonade out of life's lemons. I just wish he wouldn't treat me like some kid that needs to be watched all the time. He thinks I don't notice. I notice."


Violet _absolutely_ sees the group as a super team. I know you'd said you have Ren in mind for it, but I had initially thought maybe Violet was the one who got hurt by Pip? If she'd tried to pressure Pip into giving her powers after finding out what Pip could do, that could explain where the injury came from.

As for Violet's own relationships;

*Reverie* is awesome, and you take every chance to hang out with them.

and

You've got to prove yourself to *Yaiba* before you feel like a real hero.

This is tentative at the moment, but she might feel the need to prove herself to Yaiba, and think Pip is awesome?.

Influence-wise, Ren definitely gets influence over her, and she gives influence to two others, probably whoever ends up as her relationship answers.

----------


## Lord Raziere

I think Glamera could fit with Bravo's "isn't always thrilled with the way GDF handles things" relationship, given they target kaiju.

Glamera would probably be up to doing something awesome and illegal stunt with Ren. 

Glamera might've given Yaiba one of his best fights before he joined the team and they became friends through that

Glamera might blow off steam with Reverie.

Glamera's own relationships are:
___________________ comforted you when you were at your lowest.
___________________ knew you before you changed.

I think the context of the first is that since the Transformed archetype has the Hulk as an example, that Glamera probably has anger and despair to deal with from people treating her differently and probably because of her parents not great economic situation and she can't always bottle it up. If we want MAX DRAMA, this is probably anyone but Bravo. Violet might be good for this because of their empathy, or Pip because they have similar problems about their powers due to their Freak scores.

Not sure how to handle the other one, so I'll leave it to others to figure that out. hm, but if we want MAX DRAMA it could be Bravo as a "we used to know each other at some point but both our transformations made us take different paths in life" kind of way. also Pip is from out of town so she doesn't work for this one.

Influence....I give only one Influence to one teammate because I'm transformed. So only one lucky person gets to influence Esme, who do you think makes sense for that?

just throwing out ideas.

----------


## Comissar

I'm cool with Violet being the one to comfort Glamera, as you say, she's pretty empathetic.

Also, while it's not a hard and fast rule, generally as a group you want to try and space the relationship questions evenly, so each person appears a total of two times across everyone elses answers.

----------


## Alteiner

Maybe a dark gray would work for his speech color.

*Spoiler: Ryouma Hiiragi - Yaiba*
Show


*Name:* Ryouma Hiiragi

*Hero Name:* Yaiba

*Look:* 
-Male
-East Asian
-Calloused Hands
-Comfortable Clothing
-Simple Costume
Ryouma wears his dark hair somewhat-long and windswept, and his sharp eyes and stiff expression give his otherwise fairly-handsome face a naturally-imposing appearance. He has a lean, but powerfully-muscular, frame; not bulky by any means, but certainly what one could call strapping. His thick arms, along with his hands, are marked with several small scars. His palms, fingers and knuckles are notably rough and calloused. His civilian clothes are, by and large, generally made with quality, but somewhat crude-looking and often made from altered or recycled surplus military materials, owing to a preference for raw practicality, sturdiness and function over pleasant design sensibilities. His costume is largely urban streetwear, albeit modified for mobility and reinforced with protective gear for his arms and legs. A hood and facemask hide his identity. His hero name comes from a large, stylized logo prominently featuring the word "YAIBA" on the back of his hoodie.


*Playbook:* The Ace

Labels
*Danger:* +2
*Freak:* +2
*Saviour:* +0
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:* -2

Conditions
Afraid [ ]
Angry [ ]
Guilty [ ]
Hopeless [ ]
Insecure [ ]

Other Statuses

*Influence On:*
TBD

*Influenced By:*
The whole team
The adults

*Potential*
[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]

Advancements: 

Team Moves
When you share a *triumphant celebration* with someone, tell them a trait they have that you wish you could have as well. Exchange Influence and add a Team to the pool.

When you share a *vulnerability or weakness with someone*, tell them that youre not as strong as youd like to be and ask them how you could improve. If they shoot you down, mark a Condition. If they tell you a strength you didnt know you had, exchange Influence. Either way, add a Team to the pool.



Moment of Truth
You and your Adversary have been going at this for a long time but you know that it cannot go on forever. Not without becoming something more dangerous, something that will spill out and hurt everyone you care about. So this is it, your final showdown. Its climactic, its flashy, its violent and above all its everything youd ever want for your final bout. It will be bittersweet when its all over. You may have won but youve lost someone close to you, theyll never be your Adversary again. Whats more, seeing the limits you can truly reach will only attract more and more dangerous enemies in the future.

Lock a label as usual and pick another Adversary.



*Abilities:* Your powers are visceral and well honed by years of practice. Youre fast on your feet, stronger than most and well versed in combat and the use of your powers.

_Supernatural Martial Arts:_ "My dad's martial arts training prioritized developing a strong foundation.. My dad trained me in both unarmed techniques and swordsmanship. It was Matsu-Sensei that built upon that foundation and taught me how to channel ki. I've been working on developing a couple of techniques on my own, too. I've been practicing channeling my ki through steel swords lately, but wooden ones are still easier for me to use."

_Elemental Control:_ "I don't know if you'd call it a hidden talent or a bad habit that I just can't correct, but channeling my ki causes a huge build-up of heat. It took me a while to figure out how to make it useful, but now I can create and control fire, and even project bursts of flame. I might be able to do even more if I work at it."



Moves
*Calling Your Attack:* When you call out your attacks with flashy names and techniques when you Directly Engage you may choose an
additional option, even on a miss. On a miss, youve overextended yourself or made yourself appear foolish. Take -1 forward.

*Talk no Jutsu:* When you Comfort or Support someone by engaging them in a fight, you may roll + Danger instead of Mundane. On a miss, mark a Condition as you exchange blows.



*Adversary*

You have an Adversary, someone whos taken your occasional clashes personally. Each confrontation teaches you something about them and, more importantly, something about yourself. Your Adversary is a mirror, a foil, a version of yourself if only youd taken their path.


_My Adversary and I are similar because..._
We have similar power sets.
We value innocent lives over our squabbles.

_My Adversary and I are different because..._
They reject the warmth and aid of others.
They will go to inhuman extremes for more power.

*Spoiler: Yuuma "Overload" Kaburagi - The Adversary*
Show

"Kaburagi and I are always at each other's throats. He's pretty young, only a few years older than me just striking out on his own, but he was a sidekick to some local hero back before we first met. He lost people, too. A monster that slipped past the GDF and made into the outskirts of the city took out his whole block. He survived, but only through extensive cyber-prosthesis, and a generous donation from the guy who was supposed to maintaining the perimeter. He might look like a handsome pretty-boy, but aside from his brain and spine, he's all vat-grown flesh and corded synthetic muscle underneath the skin. From how he tells it, getting used to his new body was hell. He used martial arts as part of his physical therapy, and now he can draw out performance from his cyberbody totally beyond the spec of even some of the most bleeding-edge augments. It reminds me of how some powered martial artists can channel ki. I'd imagine the fact that he can manipulate electricity doesn't hurt, either.

"These days, Kaburagi's running... I guess a militia would be the best way of phrasing it. He calls them an ad hoc peacekeeping force to make up for the strain the island's poor finances have been putting on public services, but they're more like a gang than your typical superhero team. Kaguragi and I more or less agree on the importance of protecting our home. We may go about it differently, but that's not the part where we butt heads. The first time we fought, he told me I was 'squandering my talents,' that I was destined for more than just being a small-time street thug. _That's_ the thing that always riles me up about him: he's always looking down on people, like him protecting them makes them his vassals or something. 

"I don't know what it is, but he seems to think that there's something about him, and me, and a few other people, that makes us better than everyone else. It isn't our powers, and it can't be money, either; my family's broke and I can't imagine his was much better before the incident. It's something, though, some immutable, inherent quality of being that, to him, marks someone as one of the 'chosen ones' who are supposed to guide the world. Maybe he thinks it's just putting the right people in charge of the right things, but to me, it sounds like he's divided the world into enlightened philosopher kings and the ignorant masses; people who matter, and people who don't.

"I just can't abide that. Those 'chosen ones' built this island, and then they abandoned it along with everyone who couldn't afford to move off of it once they didn't need it anymore. Even so, life flourishes here. The people here work their hardest just to stay alive. There's no such thing as a person who doesn't matter, and I'll prove Kaburagi wrong no matter what."


*When you embrace your similarities to solve a situation* roll + Danger. On a miss the similarities scare you, mark a Condition and act counter to your Adversarys behavior. On a hit, your similarities offer insights you wouldnt have come to. Take +1 ongoing until the task is
resolved. On a 10+, mark potential.

*When you confront them over your differences* roll + Danger. On a miss, your words cant reach them and they take drastic action. On a hit they balk; take +1 forward against them or they give ground, the GMs choice. On a 10+ they open up to you and reverse course, for the moment at least.

*Combative Influence:* Your Adversary cannot lose Influence over you. When you would successfully reject their Influence, clear a Condition. When you would lose Influence over your Adversary, mark a Condition instead.



*When our team first came together...*
We were forced to team up with my Adversary. How did they help us?


Relationships
You and Glamera had one of your best fights before you joined the team.
Saito Ren has always been happy to bandage you up after a fight, but their patience might be waning.



*Backstory Questions*
 How did you learn how to fight?
"A lot of my basic instruction came from my dad. Practically since I could walk, before I could even decide whether or not I liked it, he had me live and breath martial arts. I was fourteen when my dad died, and I was a total mess afterwards. I ran away from home for a little while, got into a bunch of fights, and made trouble for everyone around me, but it was my dad's old teacher, Matsu-Sensei, who finally got me to calm down. He's the one who's taught me since then. Lately, I've been doing a lot of training on my own. Fighting the thugs and gangsters, along with the few monsters who slip past the GDF, maybe isn't the safest training, but I can't deny that these 'live fire' exercises have had an effect."

 How did you defeat your Adversary for the first time?
"Last year, Kaburagi and I got into a fight. No, it was more like a duel. Ever since our first fight, we'd gotten into the occasional scuffle, but things always ended before either of us could really give ground. This time wasn't some incidental meeting, though. Kaburagi called me out personally, to an abandoned airfield outside of city limits where we wouldn't be interrupted. It was a close fight, but I managed to trap one of his arms and unleash a big enough blast of heat into him that his body's cooling system started to blow out. That blow stunned him long enough for me to hit him with one of the new techniques I'd been working on. After that, he was down and out."

 When was the first time you tasted defeat?
"That one was Kaburagi, too. I don't have a perfect record with the guy, and he's the one who won our first fight. It started out as a street fight with some thugs, but things escalated pretty hard when Kaburagi's group got involved. He beat down the other guys pretty badly, and I thought he was going too far. I intervened and gave the others a chance to escape. As fights go, it wasn't even close. I only got in one punch. It was a pathetic loss for me, but it lit a fire under me."

 Who or what, outside of the team, are you fighting for?
"I want to help everyone on this island. We're all stuck here, and Mizabuko's future isn't exactly looking sunny, so we have to look out for each other. Some people, the cartels and those guys, they look at this island and their first thought is how to exploit the people living here. I'm not good at much besides fighting, but if someone's trying to bleed this place dry, then at least I can help my community by beating them back.

Almost as much, though, it's about self-expression. Touristville's one big stage for stuff that happened before a lot of us were even born, and the rest of the island's just... stagnated. Entropy eats away at it, and what little's left slips away a little more every day. There's plenty of vibrancy here, though. Life finds a way no matter where you go. But it's not in the tourist traps and the curated relics. This city's history lives in how its people live, including in how some of them fight. All that's hidden just a bit beneath the grime, but all you need to do to see it is keep your eyes open."

 Why do you care about the team?
"I guess, because they get it. These people are like big splashes of color in a sea of gray, breathing life back into this dying community. Not all of them are here on purpose, but they're here nonetheless. They're my neighbors, and they're working to help make this place better, too, even if it means making the guys in charge uncomfortable. They've got my back, and they keep me from losing perspective, so I've gotta have their backs, too."


*Spoiler: What do you think of the others?*
Show



*Ren:* "He's a fun guy to hang around with. He knows a totally different side of Mizabuko's nightlife from me, or, what little 'nightlife' there is around here. The coffee shop where he lives is a pretty nice place to hang out, too. Hanging out with Ren actually reminds me a lot of those couple weeks when I ran away from home. I'm sure his parents will come around eventually. Ren's got a good head on his shoulders, he's talented, determined, and a harder worker than he gives himself credit for."

*Red Robin:* "I couldn't imagine doing what I do without any powers at all. Forget Kaburagi; just standing up to the syndicate thugs would be a trial. We've got to polish up her training, but her fundamentals are good, and so long as she keeps her head in the game, I think we'll be okay. She can pull her weight and then some when it counts, and I've gotta respect that. I respect the effort she's making to keep her family connected, too. Juggling her parents and her brother has to be hard."

*Reverie:* "Pip's not from around here, and I guess Mizabuko these days isn't someplace you so much as 'go' as 'end up.' She's got a good energy, and she's really carrying that big city glitz with the show her powers can put on. I would've thought a city person would be pretty bored coming out to a washed-up island like this, but she seems to like it here. I hope she finds what she's looking for here."

*Glamera:* "Esme might look a little odd, but she's more or less a normal person as far as I can tell. I imagine a body like that makes some things difficult even as it makes other things much convenient, but if it doesn't bother her, I don't see why it should bother me. She reminds me of one of those heroes you used to see a lot back in the 70's. You know, the kind who fight evil by turning into monsters or fusing with aliens and stuff. It's a classic, timeless style."

*BRAVO:* "The symmetry is striking. Similar circumstances, similar augment suites, even (somewhat) similar choice of bedfellows, but total opposites in terms of philosophy. I have to wonder what makes some people become Orlandos and some become Kaburagis. I can't say I'm thrilled with the GDF, but my issue's always been with the process and the power structure, not the people. Orlando's heart's in the right place, and I'm proud to fight beside him. Even so, I really hope the powers that be are even half as trustworthy as he thinks they are. I'd hate to see his heart get broken."


Ryouma's relationships are "You and Glamera had one of your best fights before you joined the team." and "_______________ has always been happy to bandage you up after a fight, but their patience might be waning." 

The first one has more flexibility than it looks. While some kind of rivalry or a fight over a disagreement that led to a blossoming friendship is an obvious possibility, Talk no Jutsu means that Ryouma is pretty good at connecting with people by fighting them, so anyone who might've needed to be rocked out of a low point could also potentially qualify.

For the second, Violet probably has some amount of first aid experience, what with her already being an athlete and, cheerleading involving some pretty intense acrobatics without much protective gear, probably having had to treat a few scrapes and bruises herself over the years. Orlando would also make sense for that, given that the GDF probably includes first aid as part of their basic training.

It's tentative at the moment, but I certainly wouldn't mind Yaiba filling in any blanks on anyone's relationships.

Ryouma probably sees the group as a team, but with extra steps. They are absolutely the first people he calls when he needs help, but the word "team" might be a bit too formalized for his tastes.

----------


## Razade

You keep trying to impress Bravo with your antics.

You and Red Robin pulled an awesome (if illegal) stunt together.


Giving out three influence: Violet of course, and then Yaiba for second. Depending on Relationship shakeup, will either do Reverie or Bravo for third. Putting Violet in for my stunt because twins should stick together, and we've agreed it was the final straw that got Ren kicked out of the house. I think Bravo or Yaiba makes sense for the first one.

I'm cool with the one being hurt for Reverie, E, but I think it'd make sense that Ren takes the "hang out with to blow off steam" more. Other than Violet, this group seems like a bunch of squares. Though I could see an argument for Violet taking that one if Ren's the one she hurt, as that would be max drama.

Also, just throwing it out there: I've found Discord servers really help PbP games. I don't know if anyone wants to do one, but I'd generally prefer using Discord for OOC stuff.

----------


## Quagmire

To answer the overriding question first Orlando probably things of the group as something similar to a superhero team, or some kind of squad. Even if theyre not one officially, he definitely has more of a brothers and sisters in arms attitude than is usual for a high school friend group. 

Now for the various relationship questions that touched on my character. Theres a lot so I put it in spoilers by character. Nothing set in stone yet tho, I honestly could see my character fitting into a good few questions from others, and I could see most other characters in at least one of my two questions.

*Spoiler: Glamera*
Show




> I think Glamera could fit with Bravo's "isn't always thrilled with the way GDF handles things" relationship, given they target kaiju.


This is a possibility but what if instead we went the opposite direction.* ____________________ is crucial to the long-term success of the GDF I must protect them.* 

The research branch of the GDF has been trying to find ways for humans to use Khal tech, but this level of integration is more than theyve ever seen before. So while the more military side see a monster created by a weapon, the researchers see a test case for using Khal bio-modification-technology to good use. So Bravo needs to protect her from the more close-minded parts of his own organization _and_ from possibly being influenced by the _weapon_ part of her transformation and actually becoming a threat. Though this is a lot more complex that the relationship with the GDF that you initially presented, where its all the classic hated and feared thats a fun trope in this genre, so up to you if this is an interesting direction.




> hm, but if we want MAX DRAMA it could be Bravo as a "we used to know each other at some point but both our transformations made us take different paths in life" kind of way.


This is a very alternate way of framing things to the one above, a more personal sort of thing. Two old friends who have gone in very different directions and became very different people. So its a question of whether its possible to really reconnect, or if the two of them have changed too much for that and are destined to be at odds.


*Spoiler: Yabiya*
Show

Im thinking the most interesting (at least to me) connection between our two would probably be *_____________________ isnt always thrilled with the way the GDF handles things. Ive come to value their critiques, even if I dont agree with them.*
It seems to set up a pretty good dynamic between these two characters, disagreeing about some important things, but having a mutual respect. A sort of deal where they trust each others good intentions and actions enough to listen to each other without fighting, or based on how Yabiya does things, discussing something of these critiques during some friendly sparring. 


*Spoiler: Ren*
Show




> I think Bravo or Yaiba makes sense for the first one.


Id be good with this one of things end up shaking up that was. Despite being somewhat more of a by-the-book sort of person due to his origins, or maybe because of that difference, Orlando is also the sort who would be impressed by Ren. Its sorta the vibe I got for how our characters would probably interact.
 

Agree with *Comissar* on trying to keep the relationships somewhat spread out. It doesnt usually shake out exactly like that but it helps keep any character from being too much in the middle of everyone or too isolated.

Also seconding *Razade* on the discord server suggestion. Its mostly good for faster paced conversation, and poking people who are forced by circumstances to disappear. Tho those benefits are mostly if everyone already uses discord somewhat.

----------


## Razade

I'll give it to Bravo then, and also the last Influence slot.

----------


## Comissar

I'd like to second (third?) support for a dedicated discord for the game if possible, having real-time discussion on character beats can be pretty helpful. Can also help keep everyone inspired and wanting to keep going forward.

Given the interest in having Violet in the relationship options, I think I'd suggest she stay as Ren's choice for illegal stunt, and probably stay as the one to comfort Glamera, and then let the other options go to other folks. Obviously, final choice goes to the respective players.

----------


## Mr. E

Sorry folks, took me a while to get to this. It's exam season in the Southern Hemisphere, which means it's marking season for me...




> Violet _absolutely_ sees the group as a super team. I know you'd said you have Ren in mind for it, but I had initially thought maybe Violet was the one who got hurt by Pip? If she'd tried to pressure Pip into giving her powers after finding out what Pip could do, that could explain where the injury came from.
> 
> As for Violet's own relationships;
> 
> *TBD* is awesome, and you take every chance to hang out with them.
> 
> and
> 
> You've got to prove yourself to *TBD* before you feel like a real hero.
> ...


Happy to be the object of Violet's awe  :Small Big Grin:  I'm hesitant to put Violet in my 'you hurt X with your powers' because I like the idea that Violet wants Pip to give her powers (against Pip's better judgement) and I'd like to see that one play out. Perhaps more to the point, it seems like Violet already has lots of relationships. 




> I'm cool with the one being hurt for Reverie, E, but I think it'd make sense that Ren takes the "hang out with to blow off steam" more. Other than Violet, this group seems like a bunch of squares. Though I could see an argument for Violet taking that one if Ren's the one she hurt, as that would be max drama.
> 
> Also, just throwing it out there: I've found Discord servers really help PbP games. I don't know if anyone wants to do one, but I'd generally prefer using Discord for OOC stuff.


My line of thinking here was that it makes for an interesting dynamic if Violet potentially looks up to/admires Pip's powers, but her brother is keenly aware of Pip's limitations. The other option is that they hang out together to blow off steam, although I can't imagine they have much in common since she is definitely a square.

------------------------------------

Otherwise, I think Pip might potentially hang out with *Orlando* or possibly *Esme* to blow off steam. I think she'd trust both of them to be able to deal with most of the problems she accidentally generates. At this point in time I'm probably leaning towards Orlando since she probably shares his naivety about authority figures...

-----------------------------------

I have three influence to give out since Pip is putting up a happy facade. Depending on how it shakes it, it'll probably one influence for Ren, one for Violet and one for whoever her last relationship goes to.

----------


## Razade

> Sorry folks, took me a while to get to this. It's exam season in the Southern Hemisphere, which means it's marking season for me...


Good luck!





> My line of thinking here was that it makes for an interesting dynamic if Violet potentially looks up to/admires Pip's powers, but her brother is keenly aware of Pip's limitations. The other option is that they hang out together to blow off steam, although I can't imagine they have much in common since she is definitely a square.


Happy for either, but if she's a square all the more reason for them to hang out. Whichever you decide.

----------


## Comissar

> Happy to be the object of Violet's awe  I'm hesitant to put Violet in my 'you hurt X with your powers' because I like the idea that Violet wants Pip to give her powers (against Pip's better judgement) and I'd like to see that one play out. Perhaps more to the point, it seems like Violet already has lots of relationships.


Totally fair, and that sounds good!

And yeah, wasn't expecting as many people to float Violet as a relationship option as they did ^^'

----------


## Alteiner

I gave everything another look, and I'd be glad to have Violet want to prove herself to Yaiba, and for him not to see eye-to-eye with Bravo about the GDF. I think Glamera's been the only volunteer to have been one of his best fights (unless Esme's already on two lists. I'm gonna have to make a chart to keep this stuff straight).

----------


## Lord Raziere

I didn't think of Bravo thinking of Glamera as vital but that certainly is a better idea than I had with his relationship, but either that or people who used to know each other could work, the question is which works better?

and yeah, Esme is the only one so far to volunteer for best fight I think?

I'm pretty sure Red Robin is up for the empathetic person helping her through transformation.

question is if we want to finalize any of these suggestions on my end, and we do need to kinda keep track of this somehow. let see....

*Spoiler: All relationships in one*
Show

*Glamera:*
Pip comforted you when you were at your lowest.
___________________ knew you before you changed.

*Bravo:*
____________________ is crucial to the long-term success of the GDF I must protect them.
_____________________ isnt always thrilled with the way the GDF handles things. Ive come to value their critiques, even if I dont agree with them.

*Red Robin:*
Reverie is awesome, and you take every chance to hang out with them.

You've got to prove yourself to Yaiba before you feel like a real hero.

*Saito Ren:*
You keep trying to impress Bravo with your antics.

You and Red Robin pulled an awesome (if illegal) stunt together.

*Reverie:*
You hang out all the time with Ren to blow off steam.
You once hurt ________________ when you lost control of your powers.

*Yaiba:*
You and Glamera had one of your best fights before you joined the team.
_______________ has always been happy to bandage you up after a fight, but their patience might be waning.


okay this all the relationships in one, copied directly from their sheets. Ren has already filled theirs in, so to space this even Bravo and Red Robin can only appear one more time in on other relationships.

----------


## Mr. E

[QUOTE=Razade;25631418]Good luck![\QUOTE]

Thanks! Marking other people's work is so much more pleasant than doing my own exams, although frequently more demoralizing...





> Happy for either, but if she's a square all the more reason for them to hang out. Whichever you decide.


It sounds like the hang out option is singing to you more, so let's go with that. 

------------------------------------

In that case I nominate Yaiba for my 'hurt X with my powers' option. Given his moves and background I can imagine him challenging Pip to a sparring match and that ending... badly shall we say (Pip does not have the level of control needed to pull punches with her powers). Unless @Alteiner has any objections that'll complete my relationships.

----------------------------------

At some point we also need to talk about what happened when we first came together. According to my question we destroyed our surroundings in that fight, so it's probably worth thinking about what we fought before I answer that question.

----------


## Razade

> It sounds like the hang out option is singing to you more, so let's go with that.


I'm happy with whatever, it just seems like the best slot considering the bunch. Sounds good to me though! I'll be switching Yaiba out for Reverie as well, because of it.

----------


## Comissar

Ok, gonna lock in Reverie being awesome, and Yaiba being the one Red Robin feels she needs to prove herself to.

Yaiba, Reverie, and Ren all get influence over Red Robin.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> Ok, gonna lock in Reverie being awesome, and Yaiba being the one Red Robin feels she needs to prove herself to.
> 
> Yaiba, Reverie, and Ren all get influence over Red Robin.


okay, locked in. rechecking sheets....

Red Robin has 2 relationships (Reverie, Yaiba)

Ren has 2 (Bravo, Red Robin)

Yaiba has 1 (Glamera)

Reverie has 1 (Ren)

Glamera has 1 (Reverie)

the relationships unfilled seem to be Glamera, Bravo on 2 unfilled and Yaiba and reverie on 1 unfilled.

----------


## Mr. E

> Ok, gonna lock in Reverie being awesome, and Yaiba being the one Red Robin feels she needs to prove herself to.
> 
> Yaiba, Reverie, and Ren all get influence over Red Robin.


Sweet! For my part Violet and Ren both get influence over Pip + whoever my last relationship goes too.

Oh and BTW if it's still free I was thinking maybe Pip could have comforted Esme at her lowest (unless someone else is keen?). They would definitely share some things in common as the two team members who sometimes scare society at large. On the other hand, I'm imagining Pip as someone who's quite high energy but also quite bad with people, so her attempts to comfort people might be fairly fumbling

----------


## Lord Raziere

Yeah, sure I'll lock in Pip for comforting her at her lowest. that sounds good.

----------


## Razade

Cool, so if we're aiming to get everyone two

*Ren:*

You keep trying to impress *Bravo* with your antics.

You and *Red Robin* pulled an awesome (if illegal) stunt together.
*Red Robin:* 

*Reverie* is awesome, and you take every chance to hang out with them.

You've got to prove yourself to *Yaiba* before you feel like a real hero.
*Reverie:*

You hang out all the time with *Ren* to blow off steam.
You once hurt ________________ when you lost control of your powers.
E's proposed Yaiba for their second.

*Yaiba:*

You and *Glamera* had one of your best fights before you joined the team.
_______________ has always been happy to bandage you up after a fight, but their patience might be waning.

*Glamera:*

Reverie comforted you when you were at your lowest.
___________________ knew you before you changed.
*Bravo:* 

____________________ is crucial to the long-term success of the GDF I must protect them.
_____________________ isnt always thrilled with the way the GDF handles things. Ive come to value their critiques, even if I dont agree with them.

I'll propose Ren for "Isn't always trilled with the way the GDF handles things" for Bravo. Also happy to fill in Yaiba's "bandages you up" if Red Robin isn't filling that slot. He lives alone, he's been in plenty of scrapes. I imagine he's got some basic first aid.

----------


## Quagmire

Theres already one connection between Ren and Bravo, so I think to keep things more spread out Ill go with:

*Glamera* is crucial to the long-term success of the GDF I must protect them.
*Yaiba* isnt always thrilled with the way the GDF handles things. Ive come to value their critiques, even if I dont agree with them.

For when the team first came together Ive collected all the questions here. Not sure what the order is since we have some playbooks from other books. None of these questions involve the enemy we fought when we first came together, so should we just come up with ideas for that first?

Questions:
Nova: We destroyed our surroundings in the fight. Where was it? What did we destroy?
The Ace: We were forced to team up with my Adversary. How did they help us?
Delinquent: We totally broke some major rules to win the fight. What rules did we break? Whose rules were they?
Soldier: Our victory secured an important resource for A.E.G.I.S. What was it?
Transformed: We drew attention and ire from plenty during the fight. One important person in particular now hates and fears us. Who is it?

----------


## Razade

> Nova: We destroyed our surroundings in the fight. Where was it? What did we destroy?
> The Ace: We were forced to team up with my Adversary. How did they help us?
> Delinquent: We totally broke some major rules to win the fight. What rules did we break? Whose rules were they?
> Soldier: Our victory secured an important resource for A.E.G.I.S. What was it?
> Transformed: We drew attention and ire from plenty during the fight. One important person in particular now hates and fears us. Who is it?


Non-Core (the original 10) go last and all our books (W.A.R Book/Worst Generation) do as well.

----------


## Alteiner

I'll lock in Ren being the one to usually help patch up Yaiba after fights.

----------


## Razade

*Ren:*

You keep trying to impress *Bravo* with your antics.

You and *Red Robin* pulled an awesome (if illegal) stunt together.
*Red Robin:* 

*Reverie* is awesome, and you take every chance to hang out with them.

You've got to prove yourself to *Yaiba* before you feel like a real hero.
*Reverie:*

You hang out all the time with *Ren* to blow off steam.
You once hurt ________________ when you lost control of your powers.
E's proposed Yaiba for their second.

*Yaiba:*

You and *Glamera* had one of your best fights before you joined the team.
*Ren* has always been happy to bandage you up after a fight, but their patience might be waning.

*Glamera:*

Reverie comforted you when you were at your lowest.
___________________ knew you before you changed.
*Bravo:* 

*Glamera* is crucial to the long-term success of the GDF I must protect them.
*Yaiba* isnt always thrilled with the way the GDF handles things. Ive come to value their critiques, even if I dont agree with them..

----------


## Comissar

So, if we're spacing them evenly, looks like either Bravo or Red Robin knew Glamera before they changed? Yaiba currently has two relationship ties, putting him as being hurt by Reverie would make for three for Yaiba and just one for either Bravo or Red Robin. (Not a critique if it does happen, just observing)

----------


## Razade

Just a heads up, I'll be out of town for the holidays this Saturday until the 26th. I'll be able to check on things here, but my posting ability will be limited.

----------


## Mr. E

Sorry for the delay folks - I've been out of regular wifi contact but should be more consistent after this week. It feels like we're stalling a little bit (probably partly my fault, sorry), so I'm going to make some executive decisions for my relationship and 'how the team came together' q.

---------------------------------------

I think that Red Robin was hurt by Pip when she lost control of her powers in the past. I know I'd moved away from that option before but it seems like the situation (viz-a-viz relationship distribution) has reversed so let's go back to it now unless people have strong opinions to the contrary!

---------------------------------------

I think I'm up first for the 'how the team came together' questions (if I'm wrong feel free to ignore this) so here's an idea (revisions welcome):

We destroyed our surroundings in the fight. Where was it? What did we destroy?

"Oh um, well I guess we did. But apparently that was fine? I don't know who found it originally but there was this, like, mini-Kaiju thing in a warehouse and the GDF was out so we had to pitch in. Out here it's like 'only you can prevent forest fires' but for alien greeblies, you know? 

Anyway it had this acid breath thing and then the warehouse had these barrels of gunk that exploded so things kinda got out of hand. Also I might have dropped a building on it, but it was a small one so I think it was mostly the exploding gunk that did the damage. Afterwards I was super worried, but fortunately that part of town is very run down so apparently we mostly set fire to things that nobody cared about! But, uh, not completely so oops..."

----------


## Comissar

> I think that Red Robin was hurt by Pip when she lost control of her powers in the past. I know I'd moved away from that option before but it seems like the situation (viz-a-viz relationship distribution) has reversed so let's go back to it now unless people have strong opinions to the contrary!


That's totally fine by me, if you still want to explore the 'Violet gets herself hurt asking for powers from Pip' line within the game itself, I'm cool with the initial injury being more to do with Violet wanting a showcase of Pip's powers?

I believe it's either Yaiba or Ren to answer next?

----------


## Comissar

Apologies for the double post, but passing a message on for Razade. He's not going to be able to get on the forums to post until Saturday at the earliest.

----------


## Mr. E

> That's totally fine by me, if you still want to explore the 'Violet gets herself hurt asking for powers from Pip' line within the game itself, I'm cool with the initial injury being more to do with Violet wanting a showcase of Pip's powers?


I can get behind that! I'll add some detail to my relationships now, so feel free to give it a look over at your leisure @Comissar and @Razade

----------


## Comissar

So, a little embarrassed to admit, but I only _just_ got the Glamera pun today. In my defense, I'm not very well versed in Godzilla lore.

Love the "Oops, I accidentally trapped us in an infinitely repeating space" idea for Pip/Violet's interaction XD

Also, been pretty quiet for a bit here, just absence for holidays? Have we still got everyone?

----------


## Mr. E

> Love the "Oops, I accidentally trapped us in an infinitely repeating space" idea for Pip/Violet's interaction XD


 :Small Big Grin:  I think it's usually the case that with (Pip's) great power comes greatly humiliating incompetence...




> Also, been pretty quiet for a bit here, just absence for holidays? Have we still got everyone?


I'm still here! At least for the next few weeks I should be pretty much fully available, although obviously close enough to December 25th things start to get messy.

----------


## Razade

I am returned. Thanks to Comm for relaying I couldn't get on the site. Phone didn't like my log in for some reason. Apologies for being out for so long. Hope everyone's holiday, those that celebrate, had a good one. For those who didn't, I hope you start and have good ones when you do.

I'd like to repeat: Would a Discord help things move along?




> I can get behind that! I'll add some detail to my relationships now, so feel free to give it a look over at your leisure @Comissar and @Razade


Looks good but one thing. Ren cannot teleport.


Also I think it's my turn.

"Teen heroes weren't a huge thing even when this island was something. Now with the downturn in villainy and problems, we're even less of a thing. We might even be the only full teen team active full time. Anyway, the GDF doesn't like anyone but them dealing with Kaiju and we showed them up. I wouldn't call it a rule, per say, more of a guideline but one they like to enforce."

----------


## Mr. E

> I'd like to repeat: Would a Discord help things move along?
> 
> Looks good but one thing. Ren cannot teleport.


Well that's just embarrassing... In my defence, the overwhelming majority of delinquents I've played with had some kind of movement trick. Either way, it's fixed now!

Happy for a discord if people think that would help, although I'll have to dig out my long buried account.

----------


## Razade

All good, I was debating taking Teleportation of some kind but felt that it was a little too usual.

----------


## Quagmire

Im a bit busy with holiday stuff and having to move houses. (rent got too high) But I continue to exist, and if the game is still happening Im still here for it. 

Although Im a bit worried that we havent heard from Inspector Valin in a while.

----------


## Razade

> Im a bit busy with holiday stuff and having to move houses. (rent got too high) But I continue to exist, and if the game is still happening Im still here for it. 
> 
> Although Im a bit worried that we havent heard from Inspector Valin in a while.


Hope the move goes smoothly!

I believe it is the other Raz's turn to go as well.

----------


## Alteiner

Just popping in to say that I'm still around and still into this. As someone using a W.A.R. Book playbook, I've pretty much got the lowest priority on answering the "When the team first came together" prompt, so I've been politely waiting my turn.

----------


## Razade

> Just popping in to say that I'm still around and still into this. As someone using a W.A.R. Book playbook, I've pretty much got the lowest priority on answering the "When the team first came together" prompt, so I've been politely waiting my turn.


That's generally the way of it, yeah. We felt it was probably better if we just defaulted to "answer after everything Magpie put out".

----------


## Razade

A month without comment from Valin seems to me that we've been ghosted which is a shame. Happy to be proven wrong, but with Raz also not posting, as it's their turn, seems like this didn't get off the ground. Real bummer, don't get to be a player often. Was fun character crafting with everyone!

----------


## Mr. E

> A month without comment from Valin seems to me that we've been ghosted which is a shame. Happy to be proven wrong, but with Raz also not posting, as it's their turn, seems like this didn't get off the ground. Real bummer, don't get to be a player often. Was fun character crafting with everyone!


Seems fair to be honest. Unless things change ASAP, I guess it's been nice meeting you all and working up characters together...

----------


## Razade

Figured I'd give it a few more days before unsubbing from the thread. Hope you're well Valin, see ya all down the road.

----------


## Lord Raziere

ah yeah, sorry I didn't post, and Glamera was such a good character too....guess it didn't matter since Valin wasn't posting either. :(

----------

